# O'Reilly - Killer Game Programming in Java - Erfahrungen



## lin (25. Jul 2005)

hej hej

Ich will mich mal ein bisschen in Spiele-Programmierung einlesen. Habe das Buch Killer Game Programming im Auge. Nun wollte ich mich erkundigen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen damit hat (ist ja doch recht neu).

thx.


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2005)

Nach der Lektüre von Developing Games in Java, wollt ich mir das Buch auch demnächst zulegen:

Hier ist der komplette(?) Code des Buches
und die Bewertungen sind ebenfals durchweg gut..


----------



## lin (27. Jul 2005)

So, ich hab mir das Buch jetzt gekauft , (hat wirklich gute Bewertungen) .. nun heissts lesen lesen lesen...


----------



## Tonxxx (28. Sep 2009)

Gibt es zu dem Buch schon eine Deutsche übersetzung? so ähnliche Bücher welche in deutscher Sprache geschrieben sind?


----------



## MiDniGG (28. Sep 2009)

Tonxxx hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es zu dem Buch schon eine Deutsche übersetzung? so ähnliche Bücher welche in deutscher Sprache geschrieben sind?



"Killer Game" und Deutsche Sprache? Ich glaub ja nicht... :lol:
Aber kannst ja mal das Tutorial hier im Forum durchmachen


----------



## Gastredner (29. Sep 2009)

Wenn du dich für Fachthemen in der IT interessierst, wirst du oftmals um englische Lektüre kaum herumkommen.
Abgesehen davon ist das in Killer Game Programming verwendete Englisch meiner Meinung nach nun auch nicht das schwerste/komplizierteste, sondern ganz gut zu lesen.


----------



## radiac (30. Sep 2009)

:lol: da muss ich wiedersprechen

Also ohne Wörterbuch bekommt man einfach die Details nicht mit... Ich denke aber wenn man ne Weile drin liest, versteht man das eine oder andere...

Jedoch ist einfach geschrieben was anderes.


----------

